# 1952 Omega 262 Calibre



## cogtocog (Nov 6, 2010)

Can anyone tell me more ( i am a newbee to this forum) about this movement ...and how much should i pay for a dial refurb ?? - cheers, Dave.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

cogtocog said:


> Can anyone tell me more ( i am a newbee to this forum) about this movement ...and how much should i pay for a dial refurb ?? - cheers, Dave.


The movement I can't find much info on, but thread on another forum says that the 262cal is also listed as a 30-T2-Rg on Omega's archives, so try searching that.

The dial restoration is going to cost in the region of Â£200 depending where you go, but once a watch dial is removed, the movement underneath will need servicing as its been exposed to the elements. Its not an essential job, but it is advisable, and I don't think you'll find many professional watchmakers willing to do a dial resto' only. If you do, you certainly wouldn't get the guarantee you would usually.

All-together, expect to pay something like Â£350.

Does the watch hold much sentimental value? Might be more cost effective to sell the fixer-upper and use the money to buy something similar in better condition. Lots of people buy watches in a poor state, spend time and money bringing them back to life, then selling at a loss or a break even and starting again. Seeing watches restored is a hobby in itself. I speak from experience!


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Contact Steve at Rytetime. Google it.

He quoted me Â£90 for a redial on an old JLC I have

Mark


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

if you are paying Â£350 for a basic redial+service you are getting fleeced


----------

